# Big Muddy Results 2008



## jmitzel (Feb 16, 2006)

Big Muddy Results. Cold and windy day. Tough day for fishing but there were lots of limits and some large fish weighed.

http://www.dakotacountrymagazine.com/fo ... m.php?f=29


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

This is a kill tournament correct? Does anyone else besides me think they should atleast try to let some fish go? There's a lot of 4# plus fish that are getting taken out.....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've always read about studies showing how poorly fish survive after they spend a lot of time in a livewell.

Most of the people in the tourney would probably be fishing anyways, and I don't think the river is lacking fish again this year.

My .02


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> I've always read about studies showing how poorly fish survive after they spend a lot of time in a livewell.
> 
> Most of the people in the tourney would probably be fishing anyways, and I don't think the river is lacking fish again this year.
> 
> My .02


This is correct, BUT, do you know how long it takes fish to get up to the 8-9lb range? It'd be nice if they atleast try to let the big ones go.

Im not so sure a fillet from a 9#er would be so tastey, but i guess everyone has a different taste for things


----------



## jmitzel (Feb 16, 2006)

I understand your concern for killing too many fish during this tournament. However, we compensate for this as we release all fish we catch while pre-fishing. So, if you look at it from that standpoint it's even-steven. While talking with other anglers in this tourney I get the impression that others do the same. Not all, but a good percentage. Those who enjoy the Missouri River and appreciate the value tend to look after the resource.

Jon Mitzel


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

The question should be why is this not a realease tournament?? Studies I have read show that fish realeased after a tournament do quite well. the only time that is not the case is when the weather is over 75 degrees. After that mortality rates drop significantly as the temp rises.

The argument that during pre-fishing people release fish to offset the tournament doesn't hold water in my book. I would like to know the reasoning behind not putting the fish that are alive and well back into the river.


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

On a local walleye site a topic of slot limits on the Missouri came up and there wasn't a single person on the thread that didn't think that it was a good idea. Everyone was talking about how important it is to conserve the resource.Then the topic of releasing fish caught during this tournament came up and these same people have absolutely no problem with tournaments keeping huge prespawn walleyes. I guess as long as you fish tournaments keeping pig walleyes is OK and conserving the resource is thrown out the window. Hhmmm... :-?


----------

